# Milani Sunset Duos Blush & Bronzer anyone ? (NW45 for ref)



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2011)

i've been interested in these for so long but if i order them it would be online and of course the swatches are not accurate . i was wondering if any of these would show up on me ? so far i'm interested in sunset beach . sunset strip and sunset shores .

  	let me know what the deal is !
  	thanks !


----------

